

RulersGuides.js - Photoshop-like rulers and guides - diggan
http://mark-rolich.github.io/RulersGuides.js/

======
pfortuny
If you add some kind of "snap to DOM" ability or whatever, so that the rulers
align with "places" already "defined" by the DOM+CSS, it might even be better.

But it may not, obviosly.

~~~
leeoniya
i actually have something like this already made (with guides and all) that
i've been dragging my feet (no pun intended) to open source since it's a bit
rough around the edges. i'll put it up in the next week or so. feel free to
watch the repo in the likely case it'll not make it to the front page.

[https://github.com/leeoniya/snapDOM.js](https://github.com/leeoniya/snapDOM.js)

------
awjr
This brings back that sinking feeling when a client gets out the ruler and
holds it up to their screen and then down to the printout the designer gave to
them. _shudder_

~~~
thejosh
"How many pixels in a centimetre?"

~~~
erikig
You owe me a mouthful of hot chocolate buddy...

------
Kiro
Am I the only one who thinks the vertical lines should be triggered when you
click the top ruler and vice versa? Now it's the other way around and it feels
counterintuitive.

~~~
lewispollard
Thought the same, you're likely to click the point on the ruler that you want
the guide to appear at.

~~~
addandsubtract
Photoshop has been using the drag&drop method for the last 15 years, so I've
gotten used to it. I can see your reason behind wanting to click a point on
the scale, but adjusting the guide would require you to drag it orthogonal
again anyway.

~~~
lewispollard
Yeah, after working it out it did feel quite natural - just my first instinct
was to click a point

------
HeyItsJames
My coworker was looking for something like this a few days ago, and we gave up
on our search. This is awesome. He's a front-end developer and nearly cried
tears of joy when I showed this to him. Thank you from one small dev shop!

------
RokStdy
This is really superb! I really like the functionality, this is very
impressive.

------
gurujust1n
I have been looking for something like this for a while.

------
cheeaun
I think the rulers also need to be position:fixed

~~~
mrbeardy
That wouldn't help when dealing with content that goes beyond the fold though.

~~~
diggan
So the solution would be an option to have it fixed or not.

~~~
brandonbloom
Most of the time, adding an option (particularly toggled modes) is a design
failure. A much better solution would be to have the ruler be fixed to the
border, but scroll along its axis.

~~~
diggan
You're telling me it's a design failure to give a choice when you're not
giving explanations about why fixed would be better. The word "better" isn't a
reason.

------
JoelAnair
neat.

